# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Why do Gays and Queers Think It Is All About Them?

## Rickity Plumber

Today or tomorrow they are having a big Gay Pride gig in Tampa showing support for the one year anniversary of the Pulse Nightclub shooting in Orlando. 

Why do the gays and lesbos think that it is GAYS and LEsBOs need more "pride" in order to be accepted? 

They were no more targeted in Orlando than were "office workers" on Sept 11, 2001. They just got in the way and they were the selected target. 

Taking cars and driving on sidewalks is no more targeting "pedestrians". It is the convenience of the moment. Big parades with rainbows and gays kissing on each other will not make moooslums seek other targets. 

So, I ask why, why are these gays and queers think it is all about them?

----------

Jen (06-12-2017),Quark (06-12-2017),Rutabaga (06-12-2017)

----------


## Quark

Because they are super Liberals who don't expect the Moslems to target them because as good Liberals they support Moslems.

----------

JMWinPR (07-04-2017),Northern Rivers (06-12-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

oh are they in for a sickening realization....Christianity condemns the act but loves the soul....Muzzie's on the other hand aren't so tolerant.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2017),Quark (06-13-2017)

----------


## Matt

The left has distracted society to that exact view.

----------

Quark (06-13-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

In the past, I  have had good friends that were gay.  I used to work for a lesbian couple.  Someone's personal life is just none of my business.  But lately, oh LORDY, these folks have become so obnoxious that I don't blame muslims for throwing them off of rooftops.  I'd heave them over myself.   The need a big, BIG dose of STFU.

----------

coke (06-12-2017),JMWinPR (07-04-2017),Knightkore (06-12-2017),patrickt (07-04-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

they say they seek "tolerance",,,when i say i tolerate them, they say thats not enough...

when i explain to them thats all i have to offer,,they say im the problem...

when i point out im not the one causing all the problems, they are,,they say im homophobic..

when i point out im not afraid of them, [like their aberration is somehow contagious] they say im racist..

when i point out homosexuality is not a race issue,,they say im misogynistic..when i point out being queer is not gender specific,,,they call me a white supremest..

when i tell them to fuck off,,they say "where?"

you cant fix stupid...

----------

Daily Bread (06-12-2017),JMWinPR (07-04-2017),Knightkore (06-12-2017),Quark (06-13-2017),Retiredat50 (06-12-2017),usfan (06-13-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> In the past, I  have had good friends that were gay.  I used to work for a lesbian couple.  Someone's personal life is just none of my business.  But lately, oh LORDY, these folks have become so obnoxious that I don't blame muslims for throwing them off of rooftops.  I'd heave them over myself.   The need a big, BIG dose of STFU.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

The whole movement is a disease that is a death warrant . Time will cure it

----------

JMWinPR (07-04-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Today or tomorrow they are having a big Gay Pride gig in Tampa showing support for the one year anniversary of the Pulse Nightclub shooting in Orlando. 
> 
> Why do the gays and lesbos think that it is GAYS and LEsBOs need more "pride" in order to be accepted? 
> 
> They were no more targeted in Orlando than were "office workers" on Sept 11, 2001. They just got in the way and they were the selected target. 
> 
> Taking cars and driving on sidewalks is no more targeting "pedestrians". It is the convenience of the moment. Big parades with rainbows and gays kissing on each other will not make moooslums seek other targets. 
> 
> So, I ask why, why are these gays and queers think it is all about them?


Because they are mentally ill and because they are narcissists.

Mental illness and homosexuality seem correlated.  Few people who practice homosexuality seem moral and well adjusted in other ways.  I'm not saying it CAUSES mental illness; I'd say, but cannot prove, that it's a SYMPTOM of mental illness.

Narcissism is another.

It is, to them, all about them.

And if we cultivate this buggery in our midst, we are going to collapse - or, rather, it will be one more thing that will lead to our collapse, along with our moral debasement and our appalling public debt.

----------

Quark (06-13-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Today or tomorrow they are having a big Gay Pride gig in Tampa showing support for the one year anniversary of the Pulse Nightclub shooting in Orlando. 
> 
> Why do the gays and lesbos think that it is GAYS and LEsBOs need more "pride" in order to be accepted? 
> 
> They were no more targeted in Orlando than were "office workers" on Sept 11, 2001. They just got in the way and they were the selected target. 
> 
> Taking cars and driving on sidewalks is no more targeting "pedestrians". It is the convenience of the moment. Big parades with rainbows and gays kissing on each other will not make moooslums seek other targets. 
> 
> So, I ask why, why are these gays and queers think it is all about them?


i luv how you take an event that is about supporting murdered victims of hatred, bigotry, and terrorism and make it about ur own prejudice and anger towards the lgbtq+ community.

----------


## Taylor

> Kind of tough if it's in your face at a public setting.


its not in ur face

----------


## Taylor

> I have to alter my life for THEM? How inconsiderate.


mindin ur own business is altering ur life? bullshit. ur just a bigot.

----------


## Kodiak

> its not in ur face


You been following me?

----------


## Taylor

> You been following me?


its not in ur face. being able to see something is just that, something you can see. in ur face is them standing infront of you on purpose so you cant look away and making out. all they are actually doing is minding their own business and you seeing them and judging them from a safe distance. ur full of bigoted shit.

----------


## Kodiak

> its not in ur face. being able to see something is just that, something you can see. in ur face is them standing infront of you on purpose so you cant look away and making out. all they are actually doing is minding their own business and you seeing them and judging them from a safe distance. ur full of bigoted shit.


Look @Taylor, don't give me your name calling holier-than-thou crap.  I have been around gays for many years probably as long as you have been alive, including my wife's son, who is now in his 40's and was 20 when we met.   I have absolutely no problem with their lifestyle, but he and his partner don't flaunt it either.   The ones in question are the ones that go around advertising their sexual persuasion to the general public, almost like a badge of honor.

----------


## Taylor

> Look @Taylor, don't give me your name calling holier-than-thou crap.  I have been around gays for many years probably as long as you have been alive, including my wife's son, who is now in his 40's and was 20 when we met.   I have absolutely no problem with their lifestyle, but he and his partner don't flaunt it either.   The ones in question are the ones that go around advertising their sexual persuasion to the general public, almost like a badge of honor.


again, there aren't gay people fucking on every street corner. we are talking about public display of affection. holding hands, kissing, hugging, cuddling, you know, basic stuff that straight people do EVERY SINGLE DAY in public without condemnation and without people saying it's being thrown in their face. The in ur face bullshit is just an excuse to discriminate. you would think someone that has "been around gays" would understand that.

----------


## coke

> I still ask the question:  "How in the HELL did the Government get in to the Marriage business????"


I agree. It's like a kind version of the Scottish rite. People should be able to register their marriage at their leisure in the state they reside. This notion of purchasing a license, that tells you where and when you can marry is a bunch of fuckery

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> again, there aren't gay people fucking on every street corner. we are talking about public display of affection. holding hands, kissing, hugging, cuddling, you know, basic stuff that straight people do EVERY SINGLE DAY in public without condemnation and without people saying it's being thrown in their face. The in ur face bullshit is just an excuse to discriminate. you would think someone that has "been around gays" would understand that.


You have been preaching for us to "look away" and "accept this as normal, If you don't like it, go somewhere else, turn ur (sic) head". 


Do YOU see what you are saying? 


Probably not so I will spell it out for you. You are telling us to stop what we are doing and alter our behavior to accept these lifestyles. 

Well, we DO NOT  want to accept these lifestyles no matter how you preach to us to accept them. We do not have to accept men swapping spit in public as "normal". Just because the snowflake generation thinks this is okay, does NOT make it right. 

I repeat, just because you think it is normal everyday "love", still does not make it right. 



You see antifa blocking highways or tossing trash cans into store windows. You think this is right? Well antifa does. So is it right?

----------


## Dan40

> You have been preaching for us to "look away" and "accept this as normal, If you don't like it, go somewhere else, turn ur (sic) head". 
> 
> 
> Do YOU see what you are saying? 
> 
> 
> Probably not so I will spell it out for you. You are telling us to stop what we are doing and alter our behavior to accept these lifestyles. 
> 
> Well, we DO NOT  want to accept these lifestyles no matter how you preach to us to accept them. We do not have to accept men swapping spit in public as "normal". Just because the snowflake generation thinks this is okay, does NOT make it right. 
> ...


If Tay doesn't like our posts, WHY doesn't she take her own advice and 'look away?'

----------


## Dan40

When one is getting an erection shoved up their bung or down their throats all day, every day, how sensible are they expected to act?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> If Tay doesn't like our posts, WHY doesn't she take her own advice and 'look away?'


great point!

----------


## Taylor

> great point!


no its really not

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> no its really not


A new selfie? 



as you preach to us . . .. look away if you don't like gays swappin spit. 

Heed your own advice.

----------


## Taylor

> A new selfie? 
> 
> 
> 
> as you preach to us . . .. look away if you don't like gays swappin spit. 
> 
> Heed your own advice.



i dont care who is swapping spit in public. i kiss in public. millions of people have kissed in public. straight, gay, bi, whatever, it doesn't bother me to see it.

----------


## Dan40

> no its really not


is to

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-10-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> i dont care who is swapping spit in public. i kiss in public. millions of people have kissed in public. straight, gay, bi, whatever, it doesn't bother me to see it.


That's called a "voyeur". If you like to watch other people doing it.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-10-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> That's called a "voyeur". If you like to watch other people doing it.


huh? i didn't say anything about liking to watch anything. i just said that i don't care if people show affection in public. You people are so phony by the way. I'd bet everything I have that you've held hands in public, that you've kissed ur loved one in public, that you've sat very close with each other, maybe even cuddled, in a public park. You are only against two people showing that affection with each other if they are gay. You aren't against public displays of affection as you are pretending. You are against people different from you doing it. You are a bigot.

----------


## patrickt

There's a difference between "looking away" and "obsessing on something". I know gays who do not consider it "all about them". Of course, the folks who come and ring my doorbell to talk to me about Jesus, as if I could grow up in the South without hearing it, are definitely "all about them" They are not all Christians, though, any more than the gays who are "all about them" are all gays. And not everyone who is heterosexual obsesses on gays. What we're talking about are relatively few gays relatively few Christians, and relatively few heterosexuals. Of course, whether it's obsessive gays, Cnristians, or heterosexuals it all has to be about them.

This reminds me of the old maid who called the police about her neighbor exposing himself. When an officer arrived she point out the window and said, "Look, he's totally naked."

"But, lady, I can only see him from the shoulders up."
"Well, yeah, but if you stand on the table and lean way out the window...."

I don't recall every seeing a gay couple "swapping spit" in public. But, maybe if I stood on the table and leaned....

----------

Taylor (07-10-2017)

----------


## Ginger

Howey thought it was all about gay all the time. That dude Coyote who had a sex change operation..... it's all about trans this and that 24/7. They're single issue people.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Howey thought it was all about gay all the time. That dude Coyote who had a sex change operation..... it's all about trans this and that 24/7. They're single issue people.


It kinda gives a new meaning to the word 'pack' when referring to gay coyotes.

----------


## nonsqtr

> huh? i didn't say anything about liking to watch anything. i just said that i don't care if people show affection in public. You people are so phony by the way. I'd bet everything I have that you've held hands in public, that you've kissed ur loved one in public, that you've sat very close with each other, maybe even cuddled, in a public park. You are only against two people showing that affection with each other if they are gay. You aren't against public displays of affection as you are pretending. You are against people different from you doing it. You are a bigot.


I'm not a bigot. I'm an old man. I've learned from my mistakes. 

Yes absolutely, I've made every mistake in the book, every mistake there is to make.

The difference between me and you is, you're young and you've yet to make most of them. So you can't "really" understand.

I understand where "you" are coming from though, I used to be just like you. Heck, I've told some of my stories here in print, every word is true - and they're great f*ckin' stories but they're still embarrassing at a certain level. I'm not "proud" of them, I just tell 'em because they're funny and they make people laugh.

Please try to understand, this is not a bigotry thing. I don't care if it's a gay couple or a straight couple, I still don't like seeing tongue twisting in public. It was different before we had kids, I didn't care as much - "even though", by then I'd already learned that public displays of affection can get you into a lot of trouble. (And sure enough, if you read my stories you'll see that every one of them involves "trouble", ha ha).

It's none of my business how you run your life, but most chicks I know end up having "compartments" at some point, competing love interests or something like that - and if you're at all interested in having any privacy in your life you're not going to flaunting your love affairs. I mean, at a certain level it's almost like airing your dirty laundry in public, it's uncouth, it's "uncultured", you just don't do it unless you've turned into a vile human being at some level - and I mean, the whole idea of not being able to wait till you get in private is kinda... um... "base", it's like, a part of your animal self or something. So yeah, I mean, if you wanna be a f'in dog and do it in the middle of the doggie park, more power to ya, but then I'm pretty sure you can expect two things: one is, the other dogs are gonna come sniffing around, and two is, the people are gonna look the other way.

----------


## patrickt

If you're half as old as you claim it's a shame you didn't learn one major lesson. I grew up in Tennessee in the 1940s and 1950s. If there's anything I learned young is was to recognize intolerant bigots.

----------


## nonsqtr

> If you're half as old as you claim it's a shame you didn't learn one major lesson. I grew up in Tennessee in the 1940s and 1950s. If there's anything I learned young is was to recognize intolerant bigots.


Meh... "everyone" is an intolerant bigot. It's just part of human nature. You can make a full-blown intolerant bigot out of just about anyone. The better bet is to accept your human nature, admit you're capable of being an intolerant bigot, and move on. People spend an extraordinary amount of time trying to deny their humanity. The remaining question is how you handle your bigotry, whether you're "pathological" with it, or whether you can be socially intelligent and stay out of trouble. If you're getting positive reinforcement from your peers for being a bigot, chances are you'll feel better about airing your bigotry in public, and "eventually" you'll probably get in trouble for it.

----------


## patrickt

> Meh... "everyone" is an intolerant bigot. It's just part of human nature. You can make a full-blown intolerant bigot out of just about anyone. The better bet is to accept your human nature, admit you're capable of being an intolerant bigot, and move on. People spend an extraordinary amount of time trying to deny their humanity. The remaining question is how you handle your bigotry, whether you're "pathological" with it, or whether you can be socially intelligent and stay out of trouble. If you're getting positive reinforcement from your peers for being a bigot, chances are you'll feel better about airing your bigotry in public, and "eventually" you'll probably get in trouble for it.


And every pedophile I arrested knew everyone wanted to have sex with children. Roman Polanski in an interview with a liberal magazine said the judge wanted to have sex with a thirteen year old, the District Attorney did, and the jury did. Sorry, Roman, you're a fucking pervert but not everyone is. And, equally, not everyone is a bigot.

Equally, not everyone is a bigot. And some people, even old people, can quit being bigots but some are as proud as Roman Polanski.

----------


## nonsqtr

> And every pedophile I arrested knew everyone wanted to have sex with children. Roman Polanski in an interview with a liberal magazine said the judge wanted to have sex with a thirteen year old, the District Attorney did, and the jury did. Sorry, Roman, you're a fucking pervert but not everyone is. And, equally, not everyone is a bigot.
> 
> Equally, not everyone is a bigot. And some people, even old people, can quit being bigots but some are as proud as Roman Polanski.


Sorry, not buying it. You're not talking about simple bigotry, you're talking about pathology, and that's something different. There's a big difference between being a racist and a sociopath. You can be a "racist sociopath", but in that case you're still both.  

"Most" pedophiles will not project pedophilia outwards, "most" of them are very ashamed and remorseful, they're quite aware of what small despicable people they are.

Such is not true for the sociopath. The sociopath is typically grandiose and narcissistic and has a strong sense of entitlement.

So, if you get a "sociopathic pedophile", you're going to have to find out which side is stronger and exactly how they play into each other. But yes, in a very real sense, it is biologically accurate to say that everyone has elements of sociopathy "in" them - everyone is "capable" of sociopathic behavior. The reason it doesn't express in "most" people is because the brain has learned to inhibit it. And, that learning is entirely socially dependent, it doesn't happen till age 15 and it doesn't happen "at all" without adequate social interaction.

Projection is absolutely symptomatic of a personality disorder and not pedophilia. Pedophiles don't typically project, they withdraw.

Nah, look - if you saw a guy masturbating on a park bench, what would you think? Is that a "public display of affection"? Hell yes it is! It's "self" affection, but it's still affection.

----------


## patrickt

> Sorry, not buying it. You're not talking about simple bigotry, you're talking about pathology, and that's something different. There's a big difference between being a racist and a sociopath. You can be a "racist sociopath", but in that case you're still both.  
> 
> "Most" pedophiles will not project pedophilia outwards, "most" of them are very ashamed and remorseful, they're quite aware of what small despicable people they are.
> 
> Such is not true for the sociopath. The sociopath is typically grandiose and narcissistic and has a strong sense of entitlement.
> 
> So, if you get a "sociopathic pedophile", you're going to have to find out which side is stronger and exactly how they play into each other. But yes, in a very real sense, it is biologically accurate to say that everyone has elements of sociopathy "in" them - everyone is "capable" of sociopathic behavior. The reason it doesn't express in "most" people is because the brain has learned to inhibit it. And, that learning is entirely socially dependent, it doesn't happen till age 15 and it doesn't happen "at all" without adequate social interaction.
> 
> Projection is absolutely symptomatic of a personality disorder and not pedophilia. Pedophiles don't typically project, they withdraw.
> ...


Since you know about "most" pedophiles and I don't I'll skip it. My experience, limited to arresting, interviewing, and testifying doesn't agree with your information about "most" pedophiles.

But, you're a bigot, you value your hatred, so live with it. I don't have to.

----------


## nonsqtr

I have no idea what you're talking about, nor do I care. You can use Google to find out about pedophiles, all the information is in the public domain and there's more than enough experts to go around.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Today or tomorrow they are having a big Gay Pride gig in Tampa showing support for the one year anniversary of the Pulse Nightclub shooting in Orlando. 
> 
> Why do the gays and lesbos think that it is GAYS and LEsBOs need more "pride" in order to be accepted? 
> 
> They were no more targeted in Orlando than were "office workers" on Sept 11, 2001. They just got in the way and they were the selected target. 
> 
> Taking cars and driving on sidewalks is no more targeting "pedestrians". It is the convenience of the moment. Big parades with rainbows and gays kissing on each other will not make moooslums seek other targets. 
> 
> So, I ask why, why are these gays and queers think it is all about them?


 They already know their out of step with God's admonishments. They do what they do, because they're looking for 'Affirmation' from like minded screwed up individuals to give them solace, which never comes.

*"How terrible it will be for those who call evil good and good evil, who substitute darkness for light and light for darkness, who substitute what is bitter for what is sweet and what is sweet for what is bitter!"  ~ Isa. 5:20*

----------


## Dan40

> Since you know about "most" pedophiles and I don't I'll skip it. My experience, limited to arresting, interviewing, and testifying doesn't agree with your information about "most" pedophiles.
> 
> But, you're a bigot, you value your hatred, so live with it. I don't have to.


ALL pedophiles are incurable.  No amount of treatment changes even one of them.

----------


## nonsqtr

> ALL pedophiles are incurable.  No amount of treatment changes even one of them.


All pedophiles are not alike.

The vast majority of pedophiles are soft, that is to say they might be NAMBLA types or Kiddie porn types, but they're not the compulsive dangerous type who can't keep his hands off the kids crotch.

Cops get a distorted view of this equation because they're always seeing the worst part of it.

The type of pedophilia you're talking about Dan is biological, there's brain wiring and brain chemistry underneath it, and you're right that it can't be cured.

There's a big chunk of the spectrum though, where treatment is entirely effective. It's not easy necessarily, but there are plenty of success stories. In the prison system they mostly measure success through the recidivism rate, and in real life for the NAMBLA types and such it just means you keep your hands off the little boys, and that's a lot harder to measure but for instance they do anonymous surveys and things like that.

Yeah I agree though it's a big scary equation, especially if you're a parent (like me).

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> They already know their out of step with God's admonishments. They do what they do, because they're looking for 'Affirmation' from like minded screwed up individuals to give them solace, which never comes.
> 
> *"How terrible it will be for those who call evil good and good evil, who substitute darkness for light and light for darkness, who substitute what is bitter for what is sweet and what is sweet for what is bitter!"  ~ Isa. 5:20*


You mean like at a gay convention, one gay asks another gay, "Am I normal? I mean I love taking a big schlong back there. Is that normal"?  

And the other gay, fresh from a session in the locker room with Big Jim, answers to the first gay, "well yeah it's normal. We like it so it must be a great thing"!


That is affirmation to me

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'm not a bigot. I'm an old man. I've learned from my mistakes. 
> 
> Yes absolutely, I've made every mistake in the book, every mistake there is to make.
> 
> The difference between me and you is, you're young and you've yet to make most of them. So you can't "really" understand.
> 
> I understand where "you" are coming from though, I used to be just like you. Heck, I've told some of my stories here in print, every word is true - and they're great f*ckin' stories but they're still embarrassing at a certain level. I'm not "proud" of them, I just tell 'em because they're funny and they make people laugh.
> 
> Please try to understand, this is not a bigotry thing. I don't care if it's a gay couple or a straight couple, I still don't like seeing tongue twisting in public. It was different before we had kids, I didn't care as much - "even though", by then I'd already learned that public displays of affection can get you into a lot of trouble. (And sure enough, if you read my stories you'll see that every one of them involves "trouble", ha ha).
> ...


Well @Taylor . . . I have to say that @nonsqtr has spoke from the heart. I have always respected this person because nonsqtr speaks with what I would call much experience. You have none. Oh, yeah, you might think you have TONS of experience in life you know graduating high school and having a boyfriend and all that. 

You have no idea about what life WILL toss your way. All hunky dory right now in your little apt, with boyfriend perhaps a job bringing in what MAYBE 10 bucks an hour? Mickey Mouse ears and all those selfies look good to your friends and on avatars but what about real life? 

"You don't know what ur talking about" is what you are going to tell me huh? 

That just shows you exactly what I am talking about.

----------

nonsqtr (07-12-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> And every pedophile I arrested knew everyone wanted to have sex with children. Roman Polanski in an interview with a liberal magazine said the judge wanted to have sex with a thirteen year old, the District Attorney did, and the jury did. Sorry, Roman, you're a fucking pervert but not everyone is. And, equally, not everyone is a bigot.
> 
> Equally, not everyone is a bigot. And some people, even old people, can quit being bigots but some are as proud as Roman Polanski.


I guess you never called a black man a "******" back in the 1940's and 50's growing up did ya? Or a jap? 


If you say you never did, congratulations, you're a liar.

----------


## patrickt

> I guess you never called a black man a "******" back in the 1940's and 50's growing up did ya? Or a jap? 
> 
> 
> If you say you never did, congratulations, you're a liar.


When I was six I used the word ******. My grandfather grabbed and said, "Pat, that's trash talk. Our family doesn't talk like that." He spun me around and said, "Look at that man."
"I see him."
"I said look at him. And remember, he's got enough trouble in this world without you adding to it." Granddad was a racist but he wasn't an evil fool. As for Jap? All through WWII the U.S. government talked about the Japs. It wasn't declared a "bad word" by the left until the sixties or so. I enjoy listening to Old Time Radio on the internet and while I'm not a politically correct twit it is shocking to hear some of the dialogue in radio programs from the forties.

That's the only time I ever called anyone a ******. But, since you've already declared that I'm lying, I will say you're a fool.

Also, as to the worst sort of pedophile? There is no best sort. And, yes, I agree they won't change. They might quit acting out from fear but they never change.

----------


## nonsqtr

Heh heh - I went out with this chick she actually had pheromones. Whatever it was she was emitting, I had the receptors for. So I literally could not control myself around this chick. At all. I literally lost my mind every time I got near her. So she didn't exactly bring out the Best in Me, I did stuff with her that I wouldn't do with any other normal human being. But that was the last time that was a dozen years ago or something, and since the kids arrived I've been pretty much the epitome of tameness. I mean, relatively speaking. lol  :Wink: 

This is the way my logic goes around this. If I'm walking down the riverbank with my girlfriend and all of a sudden we're staring at two guys kissing "blatantly", it creates a gut reaction. Since both of us are hetero, I have to assume that a gay couple would get the same gut reaction if they were walking down the riverbank and they suddenly saw me and my chick kissing, at some level there would be a gut reaction and some form of revulsion. 

It's not at all a gay thing, I think it applies to all human beings. Old people sometimes get offended more easily than young people do. And seven year old kids are too young to be looking at that stuff, they can't process it, they don't know what to make of it, but at some subconscious level it makes many of them intensely uncomfortable.

So IMO it's mainly a matter of being a sensitive and caring human being. I realize that in the middle of a hormonal Rush it's difficult to Fathom that there may be others around besides just you and your significant other, but the reality in today's world is there is no privacy in public, and anything you do on a park bench is going to end up on Facebook.

----------


## Taylor

> Well @Taylor . . . I have to say that @nonsqtr has spoke from the heart. I have always respected this person because nonsqtr speaks with what I would call much experience. You have none. Oh, yeah, you might think you have TONS of experience in life you know graduating high school and having a boyfriend and all that. 
> 
> You have no idea about what life WILL toss your way. All hunky dory right now in your little apt, with boyfriend perhaps a job bringing in what MAYBE 10 bucks an hour? Mickey Mouse ears and all those selfies look good to your friends and on avatars but what about real life? 
> 
> "You don't know what ur talking about" is what you are going to tell me huh? 
> 
> That just shows you exactly what I am talking about.


speaking from the heart doesn't excuse or justify the bigotry. and i live in a house with my bf and make more than $10 an hour.

----------


## nonsqtr

> speaking from the heart doesn't excuse or justify the bigotry. and i live in a house with my bf and make more than $10 an hour.


*WHAT* bigotry? 

I want you to point out to me (and all of us), *exactly*, what part of this is bigotry.

Be very specific. Point to the exact words and explain the context.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-13-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> You mean like at a gay convention, one gay asks another gay, "Am I normal? I mean I love taking a big schlong back there. Is that normal"?
> 
> 
> And the other gay, fresh from a session in the locker room with Big Jim, answers to the first gay, "well yeah it's normal. We like it so it must be a great thing"!
> 
> That is affirmation to me



Yep, that's that kind of affirmation they seek, the normality of their perversion:

*"*26*.....Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts.Even their women exchanged natural sexual relations for unnatural ones.*27 *In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed shameful acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their error.*
28 *Furthermore, just as they did not think it worthwhile to retain the knowledge of God, so God gave them over to a depraved mind, so that they do what ought not to be done."  ~ Rom. 1:24-29*

And so be it...

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-13-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> WHAT bigotry? 
> 
> I want you to point out to me (and all of us), exactly, what part of this is bigotry.
> 
> Be very specific. Point to the exact words and explain the context.


An old man who claims he learned from his mistakes but he giggles as he writes about the "chicks" he's known. He writes about the "best" sort of pedophiles as if such a thing existed. And he seems to have acquired an amazing amount of insight into pedophiles in his lifetime of mistakes.

Bigotry. "intolerance towards those who hold different opinions from oneself." "a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially :  one who regards or treats the members of a group (such as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance."

Let's see. A bigot would be someone who enjoys seeing a man and woman holding hands but can't tolerate seeing two men or two women holding hands. A bigot is someone who would never tell a tacky joke about Christians but loves telling tacky jokes about Jews or Muslims. The real test of a bigot is how innocently ignorant they are. A bunch of guys were telling jokes one day and one guy said, "How to you get 25 Jews in a Volkswagon? In the ashtray." As he cracked up all the other guys looked at him and were angry, embarrassed for him. He looked around and said, "What, what? What did I say wrong?" Well, golly he was just speaking from his heart.

I suppose I'm a bigot about pedophiles. I can't even joke about pedophiles. I find it inconceivable that anyone would consider one pedophile a "best" kind of pedophile as oppose to the others.

Lastly, some think everyone is offended by seeing two adults showing affection for each others. They're wrong. I have known heterosexual couples that you wouldn't want to know what they did in private. But, for me, as long as it wasn't illegal I didn't really care.

And, I don't really care what someone does with his "chicks". I think there are a few sick people around and they aren't gay.

----------

Taylor (07-13-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> *WHAT* bigotry? 
> 
> I want you to point out to me (and all of us), *exactly*, what part of this is bigotry.
> 
> Be very specific. Point to the exact words and explain the context.


patrickt said it better than i could

----------


## nonsqtr

> patrickt said it better than i could


In other words neither one of you has anything specific.

Just as I thought. Your own bigotry is on display front and center. You're projecting onto others that which you possess yourself.

Bigotry has nothing to do with telling tacky jokes. If that's what you think then I suggest you're engaging in bullshit PC and in that case I suggest you fling it in a different direction, because I don't subscribe to that crap and it's going to have zero impact on me.

In a thread about chicks you talk about chicks. In a thread about boobs you talk about boobs. In a thread about queers you talk about queers.

Nuff said.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-13-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> He writes about the "best" sort of pedophiles as if such a thing existed. And he seems to have acquired an amazing amount of insight into pedophiles in his lifetime of mistakes.


I happen to know a bit about pedophiles. I was the victim of one. Got any more wisdom, Mr. Genius Police Officer who thinks he can figure people out just from a few words on the internet?

I think you're painfully stupid if you can't recognize the difference between a few posted words and public tongue locking.

And that's all I'm going to say about that. Liberals are the ones who generally have problems discerning things, and so far you don't sound much like a liberal, so maybe we should keep talking about politics.

----------


## patrickt

Keep your positive opinion of the good pedophiles, which I don't believe have ever existed, and your negative opinions about all gays, which I believe are ignorant bigotry.

Beyond that, I have no confidence in the honesty of your comments.

Good-bye

----------


## Rickity Plumber

GREAT! My ignore works for @patrickt .


Sorry that I have to use it. I do not like to ignore anyone.

----------


## Dan40

> All pedophiles are not alike.
> 
> The vast majority of pedophiles are soft, that is to say they might be NAMBLA types or Kiddie porn types, but they're not the compulsive dangerous type who can't keep his hands off the kids crotch.
> 
> Cops get a distorted view of this equation because they're always seeing the worst part of it.
> 
> The type of pedophilia you're talking about Dan is biological, there's brain wiring and brain chemistry underneath it, and you're right that it can't be cured.
> 
> There's a big chunk of the spectrum though, where treatment is entirely effective. It's not easy necessarily, but there are plenty of success stories. In the prison system they mostly measure success through the recidivism rate, and in real life for the NAMBLA types and such it just means you keep your hands off the little boys, and that's a lot harder to measure but for instance they do anonymous surveys and things like that.
> ...


My niece managed the office of 5 shrinks that were contracted by the state govt to treat pedophiles.

None were ever cured.  But of course, these were the ones that got caught and in the system.

2 types of pedophiles, the incurables in the system and the ones not yet caught.

----------

patrickt (07-13-2017)

----------


## tiny1

I don't like people who keep a trashy house.
I don't like people who have a junk yard for a front yard.
I don't like people who don't wash their cars.
I don't like people who don't groom their pets.
I don't like people who use God's name in vain.
I don't like people who spit in public places.
Does that make me a bigot?

I had to ask, because I don't like people who get pleasure from invading someone's bowels.
I don't like people who take risks for pleasure that could transmit diseases to the public.
I don't like people who do unnatural things to get their "jollies"
I don't like people who have relations with animals.
Does that make me a bigot, too?
Just Asking. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## patrickt

> I don't like people who keep a trashy house.
> I don't like people who have a junk yard for a front yard.
> I don't like people who don't wash their cars.
> I don't like people who don't groom their pets.
> I don't like people who use God's name in vain.
> I don't like people who spit in public places.
> Does that make me a bigot?
> 
> I had to ask, because I don't like people who get pleasure from invading someone's bowels.
> ...


If you're really serious it means you don't like hardly anyone. I would love to hear your list of what you consider unnatural things to do to get your jollies.

I also need to ask, do you think people who don't wash their cars as often as you like should be prohibited from driving on the streets or perhaps put in jail. Do you just not like it or do you think society as a whole should put a stop to trashy houses, dirty cars, and caring about pets?

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> i luv how you take an event that is about supporting murdered victims of hatred, bigotry, and terrorism and make it about ur own prejudice and anger towards the lgbtq+ community.


Oh boy, you have been well indoctrinated by the leftist fascists.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> dude even in the first post he mentioned it was in support of the pulse nightclub victims


How convenient. These stupid parades were taking place prior to Orlando and were all about smearing the queers perversion into our faces. Now that a Muslim terrorist shot up a gay nightclub they can call it a "memorial". How gullible are you?

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> i dont occupy my mind enough


This explains a lot.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> public displays of affection is natural between two people that like each other. you probably think two gay people holding hands while shopping is shoving it down ur throat dont you.


Public displays of affection have never been normalized until recently. It was a precursor to the homosexual agenda to break down the social taboo on PDA so that the double standard could be thrown out as a weapon when objections were made to homosexual PDA. This was a cleverly planned propaganda victory by the sodomite left. You are too young to know better because all your life you have been brainwashed to think that exhibitionism and sexual perversion are "good" and "normal". Us older folks know better and you should listen to your elders. Do you want to be part of the generation that destroys the American experiment or the one that preserves it?  You have a chance to be part of history young lady. Right now you aren't counterculture, you are maintaining the culture of decay.

----------

JustPassinThru (07-13-2017),nonsqtr (07-13-2017)

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> speaking from the heart doesn't excuse or justify the bigotry. and i live in a house with my bf and make more than $10 an hour.


How about your own bigotry?

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> patrickt said it better than i could


patrickt gave this definition of bigotry.

Bigotry. "intolerance towards those who hold different opinions from oneself." "a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially :  one who regards or treats the members of a group (such as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance."

Do you not see that definition in yourself?

----------


## patrickt

Pitiful, Indian Giver. My favorite was, "Public displays of affection have never been normalized until recently."



serveimage (1).jpgserveimage.jpgLegendary_kiss_V–J_day_in_Times_Square_Alfred_Eisenstaedt.jpg
 @Taylor, the people with an irational hatred of gays have a problem. They might work through it some day. Maybe not. But, if they want to throw gays off tall buildings or chop their heads off, they know where they can move and be happy.

----------

Taylor (07-13-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Public displays of affection have never been normalized until recently. It was a precursor to the homosexual agenda to break down the social taboo on PDA so that the double standard could be thrown out as a weapon when objections were made to homosexual PDA. This was a cleverly planned propaganda victory by the sodomite left. You are too young to know better because all your life you have been brainwashed to think that exhibitionism and sexual perversion are "good" and "normal". Us older folks know better and you should listen to your elders. Do you want to be part of the generation that destroys the American experiment or the one that preserves it?  You have a chance to be part of history young lady. Right now you aren't counterculture, you are maintaining the culture of decay.


You and others here dont have a problem with public displays of affection. You have a problem seeing two gay people holding hands and doing the same exact things in public that straight couples do. You are a bigot.

----------


## Taylor

> How about your own bigotry?


yeh cuz defending two people of the same gender for holding hands in public the same as any other couple makes me a bigot. you are trying way too hard to appease your conscience.

----------


## nonsqtr

> My niece managed the office of 5 shrinks that were contracted by the state govt to treat pedophiles.
> 
> None were ever cured.  But of course, these were the ones that got caught and in the system.
> 
> 2 types of pedophiles, the incurables in the system and the ones not yet caught.


Well I totally understand this point of view relative to the system. Like I mentioned to @patrickt anyone who's looking at this from the inside always sees the worst.

But in the way of honesty, patrickt is the same guy who doesn't know the difference between an alcoholic and a hard drinker. And a lot of therapists inside the system also don't know the difference. But anyone who's a true alcoholic will tell you instantly, and all their independent perspectives will agree. There is such a thing as a true alcoholic, and there is also such a thing as a person who just drinks too much and maybe sometimes gets into a little trouble because of it.

Just as there is a difference between a true pedophile and a person who just happens to like children. There is a clinical difference between the two, but the people who work inside the system don't necessarily see it, because where they begin is you have to be caught in the act, right? So the state of diagnosis is not necessarily Advanced enough to distinguish the reason for the ACT. The act itself is considered sufficiently dangerous to society and therefore the person is locked away. And then they get the sex offender status and all the rest. I was just commenting in the other thread how someone who enters the prison system can walk out diagnosed as a psychopath, even though there is no such formal diagnosis in today's psychiatry and anyone who is not in the prison system could never get such a diagnosis today.

The true pedophile is a compulsive and obsessed in highly deranged individual. Very different from the NAMBLA type who takes a trip to Thailand twice in his life.

----------


## nonsqtr

> You and others here dont have a problem with public displays of affection. You have a problem seeing two gay people holding hands and doing the same exact things in public that straight couples do. You are a bigot.


You are projecting.

You are slinging mud to see what sticks.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> You and others here dont have a problem with public displays of affection.


I have a big problem with it. That should be done in private. Why don't you speak for yourself.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> yeh cuz defending two people of the same gender for holding hands in public the same as any other couple makes me a bigot. you are trying way too hard to appease your conscience.


Did you read the definition? It fits you to a tee. You are a bigot, deal with it miss.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

Liberal bigots hate having their mud thrown back in their face I've noticed. They think that they are immune from being called out for their bigotry because they are liberal. The word has to do with attitude not what you support. The most intolerant people are liberals who deny their intolerance.

----------


## Roadmaster

We are bigots to them when we quote the Bible.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Pitiful, Indian Giver. My favorite was, "Public displays of affection have never been normalized until recently."
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 22884Attachment 22885Attachment 22886
>  @Taylor, the people with an irational hatred of gays have a problem. They might work through it some day. Maybe not. But, if they want to throw gays off tall buildings or chop their heads off, they know where they can move and be happy.


None of this is tongue locking.

Look, we have two situations here.

First situation is, we have a guy and a girl french kissing in public.

Second situation is, we have two gays kissing in public. Could be either guys or girls, we haven't specified.

The first question is do you see those two situations differently and if so how?

The second question is what is the bridge from there to hatred and intolerance?

It seems to me that in this country the boundary is clearly defined. The boundary is action, not thought. No one has been talking about walking up to the kissing gays and kicking the shit out of them. What I mentioned is a biological gut reaction along the lines of "eewww", and that's an entirely internal thing and there's no action associated with it. If you want to label that as bigotry then I suggest you've been thoroughly brainwashed by the PC liberals and you want to hang your head in shame and go get a remedial class for sheeple who can't think for themselves.

You people are deluding yourselves if you think a seven-year-old child doesn't get the same reaction when she sees anyone kissing even her own parents. If she sees a guy and a girl kissing she can process it because she sees her parents doing the same thing. If she sees two guys kissing she WILL (and i do mean WILL) get a biological gut reaction and a brain reaction as well. French kissing is practically overt sex, there are bodily fluids being exchanged in full public view. Just so we agree on what we're talking about. We're not talking about The Nixons holding hands or the Trumps with their arm around each other.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-14-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> yeh cuz defending two people of the same gender for holding hands in public the same as any other couple makes me a bigot. you are trying way too hard to appease your conscience.


Holding hands is only barely a PDA.

No there's an extraordinary proportion of gays who are Beyond flamboyant in this regard. They'll get right in your face with overt French kissing to make sure everyone can see them. And that is highly fucking distasteful and frankly I don't care if they're gay or not I just don't want to see that shit. So far I have not yet gone up to a kissing couple and told them to move their shit inside, but I've come close a couple of times when I've seen the look of discomfort on my nine-year-old daughter's face. So far I found it possible to remove her, and not necessary to remove them.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-14-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> Liberal bigots hate having their mud thrown back in their face I've noticed. They think that they are immune from being called out for their bigotry because they are liberal. The word has to do with attitude not what you support. The most intolerant people are liberals who deny their intolerance.


Not even close. Liberal racists call everyone else a racist. Liberals live to hate. That's all they have. I don't hate anyone because of a "group" they belong to with the possible exception of pedophiles. They hurt children, blame the children, and accept no responsibility for their actions.

The bigots do hate people simply because of the group they belong to whether it's Jews or Blacks or Muslims or Catholics or whatever and if you don't honor their hatred then you are a bigot.

Hating people is a liberal trait. Not a conservative characteristic.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> The bigots do hate people simply because of the group they belong to whether it's Jews or Blacks or Muslims or Catholics or whatever and if you don't honor their hatred then you are a bigot.


Describes your disdain for people who object to sodomites and their agenda. You and your cronies promoting sexual perversion ought to scrap the bigot card if you can't handle it being thrown back in your face.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-14-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Describes your disdain for people who object to sodomites and their agenda. You and your cronies promoting sexual perversion ought to scrap the bigot card if you can't handle it being thrown back in your face.


Sodomites or reprobates are satans army here on earth but we are bigots not to love them.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Next they will be telling us we are bigots not to want to take the mark of the beast.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Sodomites or reprobates are satans army here on earth but we are bigots not to love them.  Next they will be telling us we are bigots not to want to take the mark of the beast.


Yes. Shame is the "mechanism" behind PC. The liberals try to shame you into complying with their bullshit. They want to be the goddamn Thought Police, they want to punish you for thinking wrong thoughts.

This is exactly the kind of stuff our Founding Fathers were running away from, 'cause they couldn't take it anymore. The Pilgrims called it "religious persecution" but at the end of the day it's the same thing.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-14-2017),Roadmaster (07-14-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yes. Shame is the "mechanism" behind PC. The liberals try to shame you into complying with their bullshit. They want to be the goddamn Thought Police, they want to punish you for thinking wrong thoughts.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of stuff our Founding Fathers were running away from, 'cause they couldn't take it anymore. The Pilgrims called it "religious persecution" but at the end of the day it's the same thing.


The left has no boundaries. They will call you a bigot if you are against humans raping animals claiming the animal approved. They will tell you a 3 month old has sexual desires. That kids need to get use to seeing men in showers with little girls. That a 2 year old can claim they were born in the wrong body. If a person is not a reprobate they can see how sick and demented these people are.

----------

nonsqtr (07-14-2017),Rickity Plumber (07-14-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Yes. Shame is the "mechanism" behind PC. The liberals try to shame you into complying with their bullshit. They want to be the goddamn Thought Police, they want to punish you for thinking wrong thoughts.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of stuff our Founding Fathers were running away from, 'cause they couldn't take it anymore. The Pilgrims called it "religious persecution" but at the end of the day it's the same thing.


oh the irony of you using the pilgrims religious persecution as a defense while at the same time using ur religious views to persecute the LGBTQ+ community. laughable. Same goes for goofy, hateful antisemitic roadmaster. You are all some fucked up warped people. you don't even comprehend ur bigotry.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

> oh the irony of you using the pilgrims religious persecution as a defense while at the same time using ur religious views to persecute the LGBTQ+ community. laughable. Same goes for goofy, hateful antisemitic roadmaster. You are all some fucked up warped people. you don't even comprehend ur bigotry.


What dies religion have to do with it? Are you religious? Do you support stealing and murder?

----------


## nonsqtr

> oh the irony of you using the pilgrims religious persecution as a defense while at the same time using ur religious views to persecute the LGBTQ+ community. laughable. Same goes for goofy, hateful antisemitic roadmaster. You are all some fucked up warped people. you don't even comprehend ur bigotry.


Taylor, that's an INSANE accusation you just made.

You said "persecute" the LGBT community.

Now goddammit shit or get off the pot.

This is the second time I'm asking you explicitly.

I want you to point out and quote the exact words that equate with persecution.

Do it now or stop this idiotic liberal PC bullshit.

----------

